# look after / take care



## mirind4

Hey all!

The situation is the following: Today I traveled a lot with train. On the train I was sitting in front of an older guy. Well, I wanted to go to toilet, but I had two big luggage containing valuable stuffs.
I wanted to tell the guy whether he would look after my stuffs for a while till I get back from the toilet.

What would you say in this situation? Is the following good for this situation? : "Kunt/zou u even mij bagage verzorgen, alstublieft?"

Thanks in advance!
mirind4


----------



## Peterdg

Kan u even op mijn bagage letten, alstublieft?


----------



## mirind4

@Peterdg
Bedankt!


----------



## Hans Molenslag

'Kunt u' in de oorspronkelijk zin is uiteraard correct en hoeft helemaal niet door 'kan u' te worden vervangen. Dat voor de duidelijkheid. 'Zou u' is goed als je het met 'kunnen' of 'willen' combineert: _Zou u even op mijn bagage kunnen/willen letten?_


----------



## Peterdg

Hans M. said:


> 'Kunt u' in de oorspronkelijk zin is uiteraard correct en hoeft helemaal niet door 'kan u' te worden vervangen.


Inderdaad. Het was niet de bedoeling dat als fout aan te stippen. Ik had er gewoon niet op gelet.


----------



## mirind4

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## ThomasK

It would be interesting to explore those verbs more, I think, as they are so common, and so are their Dutch equivalents:
- _*I'll see to it*_: ik zorg ervoor
- *I'll look after it*: ik let erop, ik hou een oogje in het zeil, ik hou het in de gaten (I'll watch it, slightly neg.)
- _*I'll take care of that*_: ik zorg ervoor, komt in orde, _maybe_ ik sta ervoor in (when something needs to be done) [not quite sure here...]

If we find clear contexts, we could help other learners...


----------



## mirind4

@ThomasK
Waoo, hartelijk bedankt!


----------

